# Park ..... and he flies away



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

*Old story but........ !*

Outside Bristol Zoo there is a parking lot for 150 cars and 8 buses. For 25 years,it's parking fees were managed by a very pleasant attendant. The fees were for cars £1.4), and for buses £7. 
Then, one day, after 25 solid years of never missing a day of work, he just didn't show up; so the Zoo Management called the City Council and asked it to send them another parking agent.

The Council did some research and replied that the parking lot was the Zoo's own responsibility.

The Zoo advised the Council that the attendant was a City employee.

The City Council responded that the lot attendant had never been on the City payroll.

Meanwhile, sitting in his villa somewhere on the coast of Spain or France or Italy ... is a man who'd apparently had a ticket machine installed completely on his own and then had simply begun to show up every day, commencing to collect and keep the parking fees, estimated at about £560 per day -- for 25 years.

Assuming 7 days a week, this amounts to just over 7 million pounds ... and no one even knows his name


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Amazing and knowing the way these things work it sounds horribly as if it might be true but sadly snopes says otherwise;

http://www.snopes.com/crime/clever/carpark.asp

but is is an amazingly plausible tale of larceny

sorry to be the harbinger of such news.

Dave


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

Penquin said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Amazing and knowing the way these things work it sounds horribly as if it might be true but sadly snopes says othwise .......Dave


Jokes & Trivia :wink: 
I never said it was true :roll:


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

And of course Snopes is always right


----------

